# Candles



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Are candles toxic for birds? I usually burn the glade oil ones and other sented ones. I haven't burned any since we brought the babies home but now I am wondering if I ever will be able to again. Anyone know if they are toxic for the birds?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Glade scented candles or any scented candles contain lethal amounts of carbon monoxide soot and essential oils, I think some products contain warning labels about using around pets I have to say for many years I used candles and didn't know it was toxic till recently and I have never had an animal get sick yet from it, I never burned the candles directly where they were but its something that should be avoided for there sake. My husband who always buys me candles because he knows I love them started buying me I am not sure of the exact name but its a little bottle with liquid in it and you put the sticks in the liquid and flip them over and you get the smell of candles but not all the carbon monoxide, smoke and soot that comes from having candles burning its enviromentally safer and I don't keep it anywhere near the birds I was afraid they might try and chew the sticks  they kind of look like long skinny chopsticks.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Candles, Scented and made of a metal wick are toxic I've read that Burts Bees Candles are fine but i am not 100 % sure, you can not use perfume, hairspray, cologne nothing of the such around birds 

here is just one list i found online of Things toxic to birds, there are many many websites with toxic things to birds, most all say the same thing though 

http://www.yourparrotcage.com/Bird Care/Toxic to your Bird.html


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're really not safe. I LOVE candles and oils but I've really limited the amount that I burn them down to almost nothing. The only time I really do is with the a/c on, fan on and windows open after cleaning and that's only for about 10mins.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't let mum use any candles, cleaning products, scented essences, NOTHING around the birds. If it's got a strong scent then chances are it's not good for birds, they have really sensitive respiratory systems. Natural scents are ok, i know some people will boil a little vanilla essence or cinnamon in water on the stove to make their house smell nice, and it's safe for the birds.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Natural scents are ok, i know some people will boil a little vanilla essence or cinnamon in water on the stove to make their house smell nice, and it's safe for the birds.


I like to do it with orange skin, grapefruit, lemons, ;avender, vanilla sticks...it's safe and REALLY smells up the house nice.


----------

